# A muskie ate my blue gill



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Was wondering what rod u use for your ultralight fishing that has enough back bone for musky or bowfin but able to cast tiny blue gill jigs.. Snapped my ultralight pole. Usually they just rip off the bobber but got unlucky.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Get a longer rod with at least a fast action tip. The longer the rod and the faster the tip, the more stiff of a butt it will give you. I have a 7 ft UL with a fast action tip I use for river smallmouth. Handles 20 inch river bass and the occasional channel cat. Its a build rod so I can't give you a brand name to try.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it was a moderate tip. You could throw bombs with it. Was perfect for wading and casting out to deeper mucky spots but was a skinny graphite rod. Only five feet. I’ll bump it up to 8 feet. Thanks


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Lew’s Walleye Marshall signa series 6ft 6” model. I caught a 39 inch musky on six pound test. That rod is awesome.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use TFO Panfish Series 7 Ft Ultralight on my local lakes for Hybrid Stripers ranging 4-10lbs. They take the abuse.


----------

